# Finally got new boots: DC Judge dual boa



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

Well after riding the same shitty boots for 15 years I finally got new boots yesterday. Sweet deal on pair of 2015/2016 DC Judge Boa, saved $100 over this year's model. Size 10s were super small and they didn't have 10.5 so I went with 11s. I hope they will be ok. My foot isn't moving around, but I'm used to a super tight boot. I hope they don't pack out too much. They were cheap so if I need a new pair in a few years I won't care. I like the boot and I think the 11s will be fine, I'm tired of having squished toes in my old boots anyhow. Funny I tried a pair of Burton's in size 10 and they felt like the DC 11s, wow huge size difference.

Anybody else have DC Judge boots?

Anyhow I will put up a full review once I get to try them out on the hill. I'm not a pro at all so not sure how good the review will be but any info is better than none I suppose.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm coming from DC Judge. I was || that close to upgrading to the newest pair after 3-4 years in my first Judges but I really wanted to try a heat-moldable pair of boots this time. 

Judges run small. I'm a size 12 and my 12s from DC were too small, I would have went with a 13 had I bought another pair. Otherwise I really liked them. They never loosened on me, so I could set the boas and forget about them the rest of the day. They were durable too, they lasted a few years and I could have worn them again this season but they finally started packing out.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

sabatoa said:


> I'm coming from DC Judge. I was || that close to upgrading to the newest pair after 3-4 years in my first Judges but I really wanted to try a heat-moldable pair of boots this time.
> 
> Judges run small. I'm a size 12 and my 12s from DC were too small, I would have went with a 13 had I bought another pair. Otherwise I really liked them. They never loosened on me, so I could set the boas and forget about them the rest of the day. They were durable too, they lasted a few years and I could have worn them again this season but they finally started packing out.


might want to check the boot sizing thread! just saying :nerd:


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Thread didn't exist years ago. I just bought a pair of boots locally based on fit.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

sabatoa said:


> Thread didn't exist years ago. I just bought a pair of boots locally based on fit.


talking about now, since it seems like you're interested in new boots. used to think I was a size 12 for years.. I'm 6ft 217lbs...


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

ah sorry, I see. I already got mine, but yeah if I was buying online I'd be all up in that thread.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

Glad to hear you liked them
i picked up a pair for my son this year on ebay brand new (2014) model for $39


----------

